# Does my plant look ready to harvest?



## HazeMan101 (Aug 31, 2007)

These pictures are of one of my main plants and one clone of it. Its day 53 of flowering, and most of the little hairs are orangish red, but then again there is still a good amount of them that are white. Mostly on the lower branches that arent getting that much light.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 31, 2007)

First of all, Congrats on some sticky bud!  However, I think you may need some time.  Here's your homework.


----------



## HazeMan101 (Aug 31, 2007)

Decided to harvest the clone. These are some pictures of it. Hows it look? I was thinking about hanging it in my bathroom for about a week and then transfering it to a jar. From there I would open the jar 3 times a day for 15 mins for about 2 weeks. Does this sound like a good plan. This is my first time drying and curing, and I want to know what works for other people. Opinions?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 1, 2007)

*Whats up mang. Congrats on your harvest. :aok: You might wanna get a small hand held microscope from a Radio Shack for $10 to check the trichromes. They will tell you when your plants are ready for harvest not the hairs.   Your curing process sounds about right. We do it the same way but only open the jar up two times a day for 15 minutes at a time. *


----------

